# Stretching DWC plants



## cobalt (Jan 27, 2009)

My plants have been in the DWC buckets for about 2 weeks now.

I am seeing stretching, and I think its from my feeding schedule.

I am using the top feeding schedule... Is this all I need to feed them in 1 week, or do I add more throughout the week?

I also have not Foliar fed them, is this important?

I adjust PH daily. 

View attachment Botanicare Feeding Schedule.pdf


----------



## Tater (Jan 27, 2009)

Plants stretch due to lack of light.

Regardless of the edit the question remains a foolish one.


----------



## cobalt (Jan 27, 2009)

I come here looking for support, I wouldnt post something if it were obvious.
I dont really need snide comments.  I have a 400 Watt MH that is about a foot and a half from the tops of the plants, hardly lack of light!

Is there anyone that has something helpful to add?


----------



## willowgrow (Jan 27, 2009)

Stretching is a pretty common problem, and there is alot of info around here regarding ways to counter it.. i think thats what tater was getting at  .  Try lowering your lights a little, just make sure they are not so close as to burn your plants.  Hold your hand just above the tops of the plants for about 10sec; if its to hot for you to handle, then its going to fry your ladies.  You could also try topping, or pinching them, do a little reading here - http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23201


----------



## The New Girl (Jan 27, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> Plants stretch due to lack of light. Do some research it will stop you from looking foolish.



Dude, do you think that helps?

 Yes this person is a newbie as many are...yes read but don't be derogatory... As Willow said, lower your lights as your plants tend to search out light. Do read though and figure out how much to feed and adjust your ph/ppm values. The 400 sounds like it's OK depending on the area you want to cover...3' by3' I would say. Tater did make a good point though...It's not due to your feeding them...Stretching occurs when the lights are not enough -  lumens - too far away - watts, etc. sometimes (generally) during flowering, ....oh, and a fan giving constant airflow helps. Yes read up on this but not because someone is mean about it, just that you do need to gain this knowledge for yourself. Good luck , read... and don't be afraid to ask more questions... I'm foolish too 

PS..."I also have not Foliar fed them, is this important?".... IMO, not really as long as they get what they need in normal feedings..."


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 27, 2009)

cobalt said:
			
		

> My plants have been in the DWC buckets for about 2 weeks now.
> 
> I am seeing stretching, and I think its from my feeding schedule.
> 
> ...


 
I looked at the top schedule.The dilution is ml/gal during that week. imo, I would say top off with clear water for the rest of the week if it uses it up.
How big is the res?

If your MH has a lens-you can go closer.

ps. Waterfarm is here!!!

Gb


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2009)

Plants stretch because of 2 things--strain and/or lighting.  I currently have 2 different strains in veg growing side by side.  One is tall and spindly with long internodal spacing.  The other is 6" shorter and bushy with short internodal spacing.  However, I think that your light is too far away.  If your light is air cooled, you can probably get it within 4-10" from the top of the canopy.  The closer you can get the light, the better.


----------



## Tater (Jan 27, 2009)

I didn't attack him, passive agressive... maybe.  It is a foolish question and a ridiculous statement.  People who don't want to do the work don't deserve the rewards.  I refuse to spoonfeed anyone and questions like that are insulting a true sign of this persons work ethic and intelligence.  But be my guest and prove me wrong, I'm always glad to see people succeed, just don't expect to have it handed to you.

Back to the original question, are you talking about seedlings or established plants?  Seedlings that are sprouted with little to no resitance ie shallow planting in rockwool or soil will stretch at the beginning but this is due to the lack of resistance from the seed being planted to shallow.  Nothing to worry about bury the stem.  If its not a seedling and you do have a 400 watt mh 16 inch's away they wouldn't be stretching.  Whats the distance between internodes?


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 28, 2009)

im sorry but i agree with tater he is kinda short and to the point some times but he is never really wrong  he kinda reminds me of my Marine grand pa   im Army myself but anyway u asked a question and he answered it u just didnt like his answer... but sounds like he was right


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2009)

all i can say is Happy new year my friend..I have nothing of Value to add  sorry


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 28, 2009)

happy late newyear


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 28, 2009)

:ciao:  its still *January  *aint it? :bolt::bong:


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 28, 2009)

What strain is it?  Like THG said, could be strain related.


----------



## cobalt (Jan 28, 2009)

I am currently seeking a solution.
I put the plants closer to the 400 watt light, within 6 inches, it stays under 80 degrees.

I also washed out the buckets and changed the nutes today.

As a backup plan, I emptied out a spare bedroom in my house and set up my 1,000 watt MH  (I was saving it for when I had a lot more plants.)

The strain in Alaskan Thunderfuck.

Ive never personally grown this strain, I got clones from my medical clinic. 
I have grown the MTF, and LOOOOOVE IT!

Im not a newbie to growing, just to Hydro.  I needed a faster Veg time so I could pop off more clones.

ANYONE HAVE DRAGONS BREATH SEEDS?


----------



## Tater (Jan 29, 2009)

6 inch's will put you in the danger zone.  You are running the risk of of frying your plants with light from the IR spectrum, seen it happen.  You still haven't answered any of my questions, how can we help if don't really know what your problem is?


----------



## cobalt (Jan 29, 2009)

If I knew what the problem was, I WOULDNT BE POSTING ON THIS FORUM!

Thanks anyways.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2009)

cobalt said:
			
		

> If I knew what the problem was, I WOULDNT BE POSTING ON THIS FORUM!
> 
> Thanks anyways.



I thought your problem was stretching?

I don't use that brand of nutes, but I change out my buckets once a week. In between I just add the proper ph'ed water to top it off. I have 5 gallon buckets but only put 3 gallons of nutes/water in the bucket.


----------



## Tater (Jan 30, 2009)

Freak out that will help.  I'm trying to help there bud, so are your plants seedlings or well established plants?  How many leaf sets do they have?


----------



## andy52 (Jan 30, 2009)

the crystal strain i grew had far spacing between nodes and it was not due to light,or lack of.i keep my reflector 4-5 inches from the tops of my plants with never an issue.some strains will just grow this way regardles of the lights.if your reflector is vented,as mine is,you can almost have it touching the plants without hurting them.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 30, 2009)

Stretching is normal and healthy make sure to pinch stems I would keep my light 16 inches away 14 if it were air cooled... Problem with HIDs is just that in theory you could put it as close to your plants if there air cooled but then you have to watch problems about changing your water. 

*Be safe with moving your HID and make sure not to burn your plants it really stresses them out*


----------

